# Problème Mail - Port 110



## steph.a (7 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro, Mac OS 10.6.1

Je me connecte à internet via un modem externe en RDSI à 128k (j'habite au Costa Rica et c'est le plus rapide dans le coin !!)

J'utilise l'application Mail et je ne peux plus envoyer de mails (alors que je les reçois très bien). Le message d'erreur me dit qu'il est impossible de se connecter au serveur smtp car le port 110 est bloqué. J'ai contacté un technicien de mon fournisseur d'accès qui m'a fait faire plusieurs manip et notamment celle de "port scan" dans utilitaires réseaux en testant le port 25 qui est ouvert. Ils m'ont enfin dit que le problème ne vient pas d'eux mais de "Mac qui demande une autorisation" ... quand j'essaie d'en savoir plus, ils ne savent pas. Alors effectivement, dans les préférences de Mail, dans Comptes puis Avancé, là où il est indiqué Port 110, il est également indiqué "Authentification : mot de passe". 

Quelqu'un peut'il m'aider ????????

Merci mille fois.
Steph


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2009)

bonjour

je crois que tu te mélangs les pinceaux

1- port 110 n'est pas pour le smtp
( 110 c'est pour la reception)

2- le port smtp ainsi que  son réglage dependde ce que demande ton service email
c'est TRES variable 
aussi bien en intitulé ( smtp du service ou smtp du fournisseur d'accès)
 qu'en réglages avancés ( port , souvent 25 mais pas forcement, authentification , SLL  ou pas)

et comme tu ne donnes pas d'info sur FAI ou service email utilisés on peut pas aider plus

par ailleurs est ce en ethernet ( cable) ou du wifi?

(ce fil est mal placé et sera redirigé par un moderateur au bon endroit)

Je m'en occupe&#8230; Zou direction "Internet et Réseau"&#8230;


----------



## steph.a (7 Novembre 2009)

Merci bcp de bien vouloir m'aider et effectivement je n'y connais pas grand chose.

Je vais tenter de répondre au mieux. Lorsque j'essaie d'envoyer un mail via Mail, j'ai un message qui me dit qu'il est impossible de contacter le server smtp sur les ports par défaut.

Comme je le disais dans le premier message, je suis connecté à internet via un modem externe en USB. Le fournisseur d'accès s'appelle RACSA au Costa Rica mais je ne suis pas sûre que cela te renseigne beaucoup ... ;-))

Le technicien de RACSA (en plus de scanner le port 25 dans utilitaires réseau) m'a refait faire un compte dans préférences de Mail. Voici donc les détails qu'ils me demandent (et tout correspond à priori à ce qu'ils souhaitent puisqu'ils me disent qu'ils ont vérifié tout ce qu'il y avait à vérifier et donc qu'il faut que je contacte mac pour résoudre le problème !!)

serveur de réception : pop.racsa.co.cr
avec mon nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe

serveur d'envoi : smtp.racsa.co.cr

dans l'onglet "avancé" , le port indiqué est 110 et sans SSL

ai-je convenablement répondu ??

Il faut que je précise que tout marchait bien avec mon OS d'avant. Je suis partie un mois sur la capitale (!!) où j'en ai profité pour booster ma machine et passer en 10.6. Mais mail fonctionnait très bien là-bas en wifi. Puis je suis rentrée à la maison et je me suis connectée à internet avec mon modem et voilà, je ne peux plus envoyer de mails ... 

merci encore


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2009)

je trouve TRES bizarre le coup de port smtp en 110
c'est surement là que ca cloche


encore fois le 110 est le port des messages qui entrent  ( port du pop)

l'envoi se fait par un autre port ( souvent 25, mais pas toujours)


----------



## steph.a (7 Novembre 2009)

Donc je dois changer et mettre 25 là où il est marqué 110 ?? voir doc joint


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2009)

tester
ceci dit c'est peut etre un autre port
Chaque service a ses exigences
je ne connais pas ce service là et c'est à eux de te donner l'info

mais ce qui est certain c'est que ce n'est pas 110

encore une fois 110 c'est pour faire rentrer les messages ( port du pop)
PAS les faire sortir ( port de smtp)


----------

